# Wanted Hymer B655 on Mercedes or B654 on Fiat



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Due to my wife being unable to use the pull down bed in our Hymer I am after a fixed bed Hymer circa 2006/7, B655 preferred but will consider a B654. 
I have a B584 2.8 JTD 2005 in excellent condition that I would like to p/ex, it would be ideal for someone that needs a 3.5 ton van due to license restrictions.
Anyone interested?

Mel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mel, it might be best to flog yours privately, then cash is king whether you buy from a dealer or private, sell high buy low if you can., there's a couple of B655s on Ebay, but only one B654


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

You don't say whether you have LHD of RHD.

If you have a LHD to exchange you could look at Durrwang in Germany www.duerrwang.de. They have a large selection of second hand vans.

A friend of ours exchanged his 2004 Hymer 614 at Durrwang.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Kev,
Our problem is we have holidays booked so can't be without a van for long.
Harry, ours is RHD so Durrwang probably won't be interested, although I might give them a try as we are in Germany in September!

Mel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah well, there's when you return or at Easter next year when people start looking and selling again.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone have any experience of either the B655 or B654?
Good/Bad?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not immediately obvious, but that question is in the wrong place, you need to start a new thread with that as the title, it'll be more likely to get an answer.

I can't help coz I's not posh


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are going to have to sell your van, at least it's all nice and shiny.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Sorry to hear you are going to have to sell your van, at least it's all nice and shiny.


Yeah very shiny thanks to you Terry :wink:
I will be sad to see it go but unless Julies back improves I can't see any alternative.
Hope you had a good time in Portugal?
Mel.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We have a 2007 B654 and have had it 4 years now. Had a (2002) B544 before the 654 and got fed up with making the bed up from the dinette table. When looking for the 654 we found that some of them had a big oval shaped table on a big pedestal - we didn't like this layout. Ours has the dinette layout (similar to the 544) with 2 seat belts in the back. We found the table a tad too large and luckily I found somebody (on eBay) selling a small square table (also from a Hymer) for £50, so got it. It fitted to the base and being smaller, made it easier to get from the cab to the rear.
Wife likes to read her Kindle, so just lays down on the fixed (French) bed. Recently took son and d. in law to France and got on well, with all four of us sleeping in the van for overnight stops on aires and them in a tent for longer stops on sites. Payload is good, though the front springs were tired and nose down at front so had them renewed this year (at Goldsmitt's in Germany) and got it uplated to 4500kg. Original MGW of 4000kg no problem with just the two of us, close to limit with 3 people but needed the extra when 4 up.
The 654 has a half garage, which is adequate. Can get a bike in there, with front wheel removed. Normally carry 2 or 3 bikes on rack on back, so bike in garage not normal situation.
It's on a Fiat 3ltr and is a joy to drive.
Only real complaint is that of the round hand basin in the washroom sticks out a bit far - if it was oval shaped it would free up a lot of room for when drying after getting out of the shower.
Overall we are very pleased with it and find it ideal for the two of us. No intention to change for many more years. All vans are a compromise.

DavidL


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks David,
We've had a B564 a B544 and are now on our second B584 which until Julies back problems started was an ideal layout for the two of us.
I agree with you about the huge table in the B655 which makes it very hard to sit on the nearside sofa, we are looking to buy a 2006/7 model that has the smaller table.
I think that most Hymers are "nose down" a bit and the Goldsmitt fix is the way to go. Did you have all four springs done or just the front? Has it improved the ride and was it very expensive?
We've got the same basin in our washroom (see pic) and agree with you that it does take up a lot of room.
Thanks very much for this info, sounds like a nice van.
Mel.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Mel,
Yes, that's the (stupid) hand basin - sticks out too far. Otherwise, can hardly fault the van.
We just had the two front coil springs (feathers, as they call them in Germany) replaced, following the thread by DonOne in the Hymer section (am going to give update when I get my V5C changed in near future). The springs were tired and we were hitting the stops on some potholes. The new springs lifted the front by 60mm and no bottoming out now, so ride much better. Cost of fitting about €700 + cost of getting to Goldsmitt's (Polch), but made a holiday of it along the Mosel.
Where abouts in N. Norfolk are you based, as I know the area very well due to having had a holiday home (along the track between Hunstanton and Heacham) for about 10 years. Sold it when kids had grown up, and got the 544. Used to go out sailing from Brancaster, windsurf at Hunstanton, and bike along Peddars Way and up to Burnham Market. A lovely part of the country.

DavidL


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

David,
The other advantage of the uprated springs is that you probably don't need to use the levelling wedges quite so often!
Funnily enough we are due to take a trip down the Mosel next month (Julies back permitting) so might check Goldsmitts out for future reference if and when we change our van. 
We are in a little village near Fakenham, moved up here about 11 years ago and never looked back, as you say it's a lovely part of the country and we love it.
Thanks again for the info.
Mel.


----------

